# Puppy here soon (mal)



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Odin x Echo puppies - YouTube

Here's a first look at the Ot Vitosha C litter. They are 6 weeks old this Wednesday, so that means two more weeks before a trip to Florida to get the little maligator.

It's been a busy few weeks around here. I just a week ago got back from a two week long trip where I got to train with Lisa Gellers mondioring club, and also attended a Mia Skogster seminar at Leerburg.

We are in the process of constructing our own mondioring field here at the kennel and it is shaping up quite nicely. I'm pretty excited about not having to travel a bunch to train mock trials although that will still happen frequently. I also ordered a fitted Demanet semi comp suit which will probably not be here till September at the earliest but I'm excited about that.

One of the kennel dogs here named Monkey won a role in the upcoming MWD movie called Max. Filming is happening in NC, and Monkey will be playing an 8 month old puppy Max in the movie, so that's exciting too.

Anyway more pictures of the little guy soon to come.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have trained with a few Ivan dogs over the years. You should have a lot of fun with your pup.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ooh all that sounds exciting! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I read somewhere that these pups in particular have no "off switch". Perfect for you. ;-)


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow lots of exciting things on the horizon! Congrats!

Hope there will be pics!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I worked some Ivan dogs, always fun to work. Little pocket rockets that they are.

How was the Mia Skogster seminar? I'm a big fan of her work and training methods but I've never seen her teach others. Curious how good she was in delivering her knowledge to the participants?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Mia was interesting. I didn't have a working spot or anything and I don't do IPO so I didn't find a lot of what was done and talked about very applicable to mondio but it's good to see it anyway. I found the heavy use of helper line work interesting and it's good to see that perspective. There were some interesting two tug techniques to teach dogs to use full mouth grips.

So a bit more exciting news. All the mals at the kennel will be heading to filming Thursday for bit parts in the film. So even Zebu will get in on the filming.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds exciting. 

And, even though I am not a huge fan of going out to watch movies, I am now planning on trying to see Max. Neat!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

*Crank*

Crank Ot Vitosha is here. He got in last night and as soon as he got free of the crate he was shipped in he went in for some bites.

I tried to get him to go for a tug and he went for my leg instead. Luckily I was wearing pants. Unluckily he is a natural pusher and found leg anyway. He stimulates very quickly and turns off pretty quick as well. The iPhone alarm went off this morning and he sprung up and went for the comforter. Very nice genetic grips and gets cranked up super easily.

Super confident and social dog. Made it through the night no messes although was a bit loud from time to time.



















More pictures to come when I'm less busy.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol but how do you stop all the biting??!! Is he dominant?

Seriously though nice looking pup.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Trying my best to stop him from becoming alpha. Lots of walking with my chest out tssssts! And occasionally I roll him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations!

Oh, my... trouble in a fur coat


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Baillif said:


> Trying my best to stop him from becoming alpha. Lots of walking with my chest out tssssts! And occasionally I roll him.


:wild:

You need to indicate that you are being funny. 

You know there are those out there who will believe you and try it :crazy:


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for all your help, Baillif! He is adorable.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh bailiff! Gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

I heard that doing cart wheels will show him you're alpha


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Baillif said:


> Trying my best to stop him from becoming alpha. Lots of walking with my chest out tssssts! And occasionally I roll him.


Dont forget daily beating to make him strong .


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I love his name and that first pic :wub: Looks like mischief!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

YAY! I have been waiting for this post!!!! I am so happy you have him finally! It's been a long time coming! Looks like you have a little spark plug on your hands  can't wait to hear about his progression!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Have fun man! 

David Winners


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

He's been interesting. I thought Zebu was bad at 8 weeks but Crank has him topped for sure. Biting is a huge part of his identity. Probably more than half. He's very hard to disuade. He's very strong and blocky for 8 weeks. My favorite part about him is he will leg bite a person just standing there minding their own business and not working him. He just clamps on pushes for full mouth on his own and sits there making direct eye contact. He gets a pass on that for now but pretty soon he's going to be disuaded.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Super! It will be fun to watch Crank's progression!


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

You should take some videos


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh wow... You have fun with him. Congrats!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome pup. I'll be following his progression. Crank...that's just such a cool name and so fitting.

As I recall, you were looking for a super high drive pup. Seems like your wish has been granted. I'm interested to see how you harness that drive.

I'd love to see some videos too. I distinctly recall the one you did with Zebu. I strive to see my pup respond similarly--with enthusiasm, drive and sustained focus. 

What I don't see very much of, however, is a trainer working with an untrained dog. Usually, vids show a proofed dog responding very well to commands. Yeah, I get the fact that trainers want to show their work and highlight the successes. But seeing a dog trained from zero would be so very informative. 

Best of luck with Crank.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Love your humor!

Congrats


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats Baillif. He looks adorable. Better you than me


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I second the videos! I would love to see you working him!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Probably won't be a whole lot of me working him for a while. He's learning how to not be a lunatic at the moment. As things stand wearing pants in his presence can start an unintentional bite work session. So lot of relaxation socialization and going on little adventures.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't want to see him worked. That's boring. I want to see videos of him just being a lunatic. 

Show us what a real mal is like.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

simba405 said:


> I don't want to see him worked. That's boring. I want to see videos of him just being a lunatic.
> 
> Show us what a real mal is like.


+1
:wild:


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I too would like to see a puppy biting you.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

How is Crank?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

He's doing great. We are on the road back from Lisa Gellers field in MN. It was his first road training trip and his first real bitework experience. I have video i need to upload first but we are now going to OBX to play at the beach.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the new guy  he sure is cute! !


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is super cute !!! No wonder he will be a look maker soon )


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats on the great pup and I hope you don't mind a question 

I often read about the importance of bit inhibition so that dog don't bite you as described in your thread however this same bite is required / needed for bite work if I'm not wrong (am I right?) 

How do you manage one (unwanted biting to your feet for example) while encouraging the other? (bite work) 

Thanks


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There is a big difference between a dog or puppy biting on hands or feet or pant legs and going after an agitating decoy or helper with equipment on. Dogs are capable of discriminating the difference. The idea that correcting a dog for jumping on people or biting people will ruin their ability to do the work is a total myth. If you had a dog that refused to bite in a working environment because it was corrected outside of that then you shouldn't even bother wasting your time on a dog like that for any bite sport.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

The cuteness in the youtube video is overwhelming!!! I cant take it!!
Best of luck with Crank! The leg/ankle biting story takes me back with my pup, although I am sure you have it worse...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HKY69xQsTg&feature=youtu.be

Recently took him to Rogue Ringsport in MN have been back for a few weeks but this is his first bitework at 11-12 weeks He's been developing in an amazing way. Probably my once in a lifetime dog. Real training hasn't started yet. He's been going on adventures with me. Traveling across the country. In a two-three week period hes been on a road trip to MN and back to the east coast to the outter banks of NC. He travels well in the crate, chills well, turns it on when its time to turn it on. I've trained a lot of dogs and I've never seen one this exceptional at that age.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

He's wicked coordinated for a puppy.

Is he super focused on you? Peppy wasn't happy if she didn't have access to me when I was around. A physical barrier separating us (fence or the like) was just a horrible time for her. I could do stuff and she wasn't underfoot, but she was in striking distance pretty much 24/7. Go outside the fenced area and she had a fit, and being a Mal, she would circumvent the fence to have access to me.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Baillif said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HKY69xQsTg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Recently took him to Rogue Ringsport in MN have been back for a few weeks but this is his first bitework at 11-12 weeks He's been developing in an amazing way. Probably my once in a lifetime dog. Real training hasn't started yet. He's been going on adventures with me. Traveling across the country. In a two-three week period hes been on a road trip to MN and back to the east coast to the outter banks of NC. He travels well in the crate, chills well, turns it on when its time to turn it on. I've trained a lot of dogs and I've never seen one this exceptional at that age.


Bailif i know you have 20 ish dogs at a time to train but how many dogs do you own ? is the mal yours ?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations. Looks like big fire in small package. Does this mean you'll never go back to GSD's again?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I only own two at the moment. The mal is one of them. The other is Zebu the half mal half german shepherd that I washed from ringsport and is now basically my sporty pet dog I have fun with.

When I ask for it Crank is super focused. He's also really good in the crate as it was something I worked on heavily. Most times you can't tell there's a dog in his crate he's so quiet. He's also got a great off switch for pet stuff. He can sleep through the night in bed next to me or chill out on the couch when we watch tv and it is something I'm working on cultivating so that he stays that way as he ages.

I'll never say never but more than likely I'll stick with Malinois from here on out.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

That video was awesome! Love his enthusiasm!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Baillif said:


> There is a big difference between a dog or puppy biting on hands or feet or pant legs and going after an agitating decoy or helper with equipment on. Dogs are capable of discriminating the difference. The idea that correcting a dog for jumping on people or biting people will ruin their ability to do the work is a total myth. If you had a dog that refused to bite in a working environment because it was corrected outside of that then you shouldn't even bother wasting your time on a dog like that for any bite sport.


Great to know that a dog can understand the difference between the two.

I have seen your videos and I love the level of engagement with your dogs.

Could you please tell me how do you correct your dogs for biting people ? do you get physical with him ?

thank you


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Really enjoyed the video.
I will be following this thread with interest.

A friend had a Mali a few years ago and I was fascinated by him. He was the first Belgian Malinois I had ever been around.

What a dog!


----------

